# Kuat NV owners... I need your help



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this play in the ratchet arm normal?
I have to find that sweet spot for the button to work. I can see this being a fail safe for the ratchet arm not popping open if i hit a nasty bump while driving. Either way let me know... 
Kuat nv - YouTube


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Just saw your post. I went out to my suv to check for the play you showed. Only to find out my arms on my rack are frozrn right now and wont budge! Anyway I have had trouble with the ratchet springs before. gonna copy paste my previous post on that. Hope it helps.

Grease those weak springs!
I've had my NV for two seasons now. It's a great rack. having said that I have had issues with it.
First the locking cable came loose from the rack( was not properly swagged) Kuat replaced this at no cost. As others have said it is a little to short to secure two bikes.
Lately It has developed a much more serious problem. the wheel hooks began failing to lock about a month ago. called Kuat and they say there was a recall but my rack is not covered.
Luckily it is fairly easy to remove the small nut and bolt on the arm, then depress the black hook sleeves and remove the hook from rack.
At this point you will have the arm and two plastic sleeves. remove the black plastic sleeves turn the arm upside down. there is a puny spring that is supposed to force the ratchet wings to engage the hook. It rusts and sticks. WD- 40 followed by some grease got mine moving again.
I would strongly suggest any new owners preemptively grease the spring on the arms now in order to avoid coming out to your vehicle in a hurry to get a ride in and find your rack useless.


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

ridefast84 said:


> Is this play in the ratchet arm normal?
> I have to find that sweet spot for the button to work. I can see this being a fail safe for the ratchet arm not popping open if i hit a nasty bump while driving. Either way let me know...
> Kuat nv - YouTube


just checked mine, and it does the same. i've never had an arm come loose (knock on wood).

my button also sticks, and i'm actually stoked to hear can revive the internals.

if you have any questions or concerns regarding the integrity of your rack or any kuat product, don't hesitate to drop them a line. i found bill @ operations and the rest of the crew extremely helpful and understanding when i snapped my hitch tightening cam on my NV back in april. after a few emails and pictures, they were kind enough to warranty it. i'm a customer for life.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a ratchet spring rust out on me. If I cornered hard in my car, the arm would slide out part of the way.I sent an e-mail to Kuat support and a new arm arrived a couple of days later. Doubt it will happen again now that I grease the springs occasionally. If it does I'd tell them to just send the springs! The arm is easy to take apart.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine's pretty much the same too, no issues so far.


----------



## TrungLam (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine does the same thing, worrying twisting motion. I sent a vid clip to Bill and he claimed its "normal".

youtube: youtu.be/YDYdjqpTjbM


----------

